# $600 240sx worth it?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Would it be worth it to buy a 1989 240sx SE for $600?

It has a blown head but i would swap the SR20DET in aynway?

Is that a good buy?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

im gonna keep it short and to the point, yes


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

HELL YEAH!!! if you doing an SR swap, the cheaper the better. i'd still have it checked out to make sure the engine's the only real problem, though.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yep, i agree wit bizzy, did the guy who is selling the car tell you only the head's fucked up? he might be saying just that since it could be the only noticeable problem while there could be fucked up shit that arent as easily noticeable, and if that's true, you might as well bend over and take it up the ass. but if that's the only problem, the head, then fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to find a deal like that.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you get what u pay for...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

i say go for it $600 i'll buy it right now


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *you get what u pay for... *



that isnt always a bad thing. I paid 1100 for my 240. had a dent in the door and bad oxidation (was a florida car its whole 13 year life). If you know the engien is toast..look for other things. Like bad rust,etc. Besides for, the way 240's are selling now, get a 600 while you can. I have seen bad motor 240's go for thousands and you cant even drive the damn thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

hey if the cars body and interior is alright. thats an amazing deal


----------

